# Backseat Leather splitting apart at the seam



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

My backseats are splitting apart at the seam. Just behind the headrest on both seats.
I think the sun just bakes the hell out of them. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, I've heard of this several times before. And it has happened to guys who use protectants like Lexol, etc. 

If your car is still under warranty, it will be covered by it. 

About the only thing you can do minimize the exposure to UV rays. If you can leave your car indoors, do it. If not, you might want to look into having an upholstery shop make some type of fabric cover out of black fabric that you can toss back there and hold in place with the headrest.

Sorry to hear about that issue. It's a nasty looking one...


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yes, I've heard of this several times before. And it has happened to guys who use protectants like Lexol, etc.
> 
> If your car is still under warranty, it will be covered by it.
> 
> ...



Thanks, it is under warranty. I wonder how long it will take to get the new backseats?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not sure about the ETA for the rear seat covers. I just checked gmpartshouse.com and they had every color in stock -- so it probably won't take much time at all.

Instead of the whole seat, the dealer will order the leather cover. Now either somebody at the dealer will remove the old cover and put the new one on -- or job it out to a local upholstery shop. I'm thinking that the cover will be jobbed out.

Since these covers go for $400 -- talk to your dealer a bit. Find out who's going to put the new cover on and see if they can fabricate a piece of leather that would lay flat over the tops of your seams. Sort of a little leather sunscreen. They might be able to do it out of the removed seat cover. Either that or they'll have some scrap leather hanging around.

Glad your repair's under warranty. Have a good one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*In the same line as b_a's recommendations.... Maybe buying an over sized windshield cover and placing it over the rear dash and having it extend over top of the seats? It's a 9-12.00 fix. I have seen others doing this. A pain the a$$ doing this but you'd have to access the rear any way to cover the rear dash with any kind of protectant. Just my .02 *


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

the sun does bake it. take it to the dealer and it should take about a week to order new seat covers, i just had it done last week. did a good job too.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I went to the dealer this A.M. They told me that they would send the car out and stitch up the seats. No new seat cover.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

They have to order my seat covers from down under!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

NT91 said:


> They have to order my seat covers from down under!!


Glad they're replacing it and not just doing a patch repair that wouldn't last.


----------



## Stl-GTO Owner (Jun 5, 2007)

I had the same exact thing happen to my backseat and I just noticed it yesterday. I am going to the dealer today so they can see this and schedule a time to get this repaired. Would tinting the back 3 windows keep this from happening? I use a sun screen in the front window and was thinking if you get a window tint that block UV rays if that woul stop that from happening again. Any comments on this?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Anything that will cut down on UV/leather exposure will help. Instead of tinting the windows, I'd have a sacrificial piece of fabric or leather made to lay over that area. Done right, nobody would notice it and your seats would be preserved.

Short of that, the best thing you can do is keep you car covered or in a shaded area.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mine is an 04 w/ 22K. my windows are tinted and my seats haven't split.


----------

